# Stopping smoking



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

So who's done it, what "aids" did you use and how did you get on?

Been suffering for the last 2 weeks from the worst cold / cough I've ever had - not pleasant. Dear J dumped me at the doctors yesterday who told me in no uncertain terms to stop and prescribed me a dose of antibiotics and some "patches"
I've been told in the past to stop during my very infrequent visits to the docs; this time something has clicked and I really think now's the time

While I'm sure I'll get all the support from my family that I'll need I'm climbing the walls at the moment, the craving is terrible.

Srategies, ideas - anything please 

Dave


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Arrrgh i set a date of Oct 2nd to give up, and its been too long in coming not sure what/how I'm going to do it but if start thinking about it too much it might be a bad thing

As for colds and coughs i gave up once before and had exactly the same :?

Good luck


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Best way is in moderation, and not going cold-turkey unless you really feel you can.

Limit yourself to the amount of times you can take a drag from the cigarette, and then stub it out so you never actually finish it.

Limit yourself to WHERE you smoke. Maybe only smoking out in the back garden instead of in the house. This way if it's pissing down you may not wanna bother.

Try a substitution - something like eating a carrot/celery/fruit during worktime (I know - not exciting) instead of lighting up. This way you have something in your hand that maybe represents a ciggy, but doesn't do the same damage.

If you're gonna use nicotine gum, use it correct. You should place the gum somewhere in your mouth such as behind your gums and leave it there - don't chew it. When you actually feel the need for nicotine, press the gum against the roof of your mouth. This will release the nicotine from the gum, but only slightly and just enough. If you chew it you will release as much nicotine as a ciggy will in one go.

If the worse comes to the worse - stick the nicorette patch over your mouth. This way you won't be able to stick the *** in yer gob :lol: :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Dave, I can only sympathise with your plight as it's not going to be easy.

Anyone that says it is is either lying or wasn't really a 'proper' smoker in the first place.

I've now not had a cigarette at all for about three years and then only sporadically over the preceeding couple.

But I'd tried to give up prior to that with varying degrees of success - even going for two years before relenting again.

I basically figured out that 'just having one' every now and then undid all the good work and don't do that anymore. Indeed, I don't even see myself as an ex-smoker nowadays so much as a non-smoker. I now look at people with cigarettes and don't feel any pangs of desire in the slightest.

Though I have to confess, over the last two and bit years or so that has been due to the fact that Lisa was pregnant and then because we then had Poppy.

For me though it was cold turkey all the way. WIllpower is better than any crutch and the cravings will get less and less.

Lastly, I think I failed in the past becasue I felt I SHOULD give up, ut didn't particurlarly want to. I think I've succeeded this time because I genuinely wanted to give up.

Whatever you decide, good luck.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Good luck Dave.

The thing that helped me last time I gave up (Yes, I was stupid enough to start again :evil: ) was trying to avoid the times/places where I would usually smoke. Only having 4 or 5 a day usually, this wasn't too difficult. I just made sure that I had something else to do when I would normally smoke.

Last time I completely cut it out in one go - cold tukey was the only way to go for me, but it's different for everybody. Didn't have one for just over 4 years so I'm _really_ annoyed with myself that I started again.

Also focus on the benefits: Money, Health, Food will taste sooo much better. Clothes won't smell of smoke all the time. Etc, etc.

Mind you - I'm still having trouble getting around to giving up again myself. Ella and I keep saying we will, but the timing has to be right. You have to _want_ to give up but at the moment I still 'enjoy' it.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I got up one morning, after a bit of a heavy party, and decided to stop. That was ten years ago - never looked back - never relapsed.

No patches, no pills, no chewing gum - just have to be strong and avoid situations were you'd normally feel comfortable and enjoy a smoke - atleast for the first couple of weeks.

ie: out for a drink.

Good luck.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks for your replies. I never thought it would be easy!

I've never smoked in the house, no one else smokes here which ought to remove any temptation. Nor have I smoked in the company of nonsmokers.

Half a packet of ciggies sitting here and despite, I think, my genuine desire to stop smoking I can't bring myself to bin them, flush them down the toilet or whatever. If I did, I know I'd be tempted - no, I know I'd be off to buy some more "just in case" 

Got half a mind to try one of these Chinese medicine shops or book some hypnotherapy. Anyone tried?
Patches don't seem to curb the desire. The only reason I haven't got one lit up just now is this wracking cough which is knocking the cr*p out of me.

This is my first attempt at seriously stopping in 30+ years, quite possibly will end up being the hardest thing I've had to do.

Dave


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Good luck Dave.
> 
> The thing that helped me last time I gave up (Yes, I was stupid enough to start again :evil: ) was trying to avoid the times/places where I would usually smoke. Only having 4 or 5 a day usually, this wasn't too difficult. I just made sure that I had something else to do when I would normally smoke.
> 
> ...


No time like the present NaughTTy.......it's okay waiting until you 'want' to give it up, I just hope it's not at a time when the Doctor's tell you you 'have' to give it up :wink:

Do it while you still have a chance buddy. You done it before, do it again. Not just for your sake, but for others.

Tell Ella you want to do it but need her support, and do it as a team.

Keep putting the money you would have spent on your cigs in a jar, and plan to spend it on each other at Christmas or some other special occasion.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Half a packet of ciggies sitting here and despite, I think, my genuine desire to stop smoking I can't bring myself to bin them, flush them down the toilet or whatever. If I did, I know I'd be tempted - no, I know I'd be off to buy some more "just in case"
> 
> This is my first attempt at seriously stopping in 30+ years, quite possibly will end up being the hardest thing I've had to do.
> 
> Dave


Give the half-packet to a friend, or relative. Tell them that they have to keep charge of them until you want one desperately. This way you'll have a barrier between you and the cigs, but no need to go and buy another packet.

My Dad stopped smoking a pipe after f'k knows how many years - LOOOOADS. He had chest problems, coughing, wheezy noises........he went to the Doctor's and the Doc said the reason for these probs is quitting smoking and the only way he'll get rid of them immediately is to pick up the pipe again. Thank God he didn't listen to him - he hasn't smoked for what, something like 20 years plus ?

It's gonna take 7 years until all that nicotine is finally flushed from your system, so just be strong and send us loads of mails if you need support.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Keep the packet - I have ten Malboro in a drawer.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

saint said:


> Keep the packet - I have ten Malboro in a drawer.


Everybody's different I guess. Dave only has to have a bad day, and he may be the type to reach for the comforting cancer stick......he's been on 'em for 30+ years


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I bribed my wife to stop smoking. Admitedly she wasn't well and was looking for an excuse to stop, so I told her that if she managed to stop smoking for at least 1 year, I would buy her a diamond ring equivalent in value to what she would have spent over that 1 year period on cigarettes.

That was 12 years ago and she hasn't smoked since.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I gave up last Monday.

My reason was because I'm meeting someone this week and I don't want to smell like an ashtray and needed to have the 35 quid a week I'd normally spend on **** to take her out! So, by the time I get to the Friday meet, it'll be 70 quid in my pocket and no smelling like an ashtray.

No patches and no gum, just the willpower and determination because there's something I want to achieve at the end of it.

Doing alright so far. Some strong cravings but hanging in there.

Good luck Dave. I'm with you all the way.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> Keep the packet - I have ten Malboro in a drawer.


My Dads the same, keeps the last box of Cigs he ever bought in a drawer. They are as crispy as anything and probably about 12 years old.
Know an older guy who to this day carries a pouch of Golden Virginia with him, hasn't smoked for 20+ years but again its a mental thing/

A lot of people say the Allan Carr books does the job. Having read this ive just ordered it from play.com.

Might help if you can find a give up "buddy" so you don't go it alone, even one on here. Would offer to do it myself but im going to read the book first and it looks like your already on the stopping route.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

ronin said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Keep the packet - I have ten Malboro in a drawer.
> ...


You'll end up ripping the pages out, and using them as roll-ups :lol: :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Keep the packet - I have ten Malboro in a drawer.
> ...


I also kept cigarettes to hand for the first couple of years. It felt good to know they were there and still to not succomb. I dont bother any more and have no desire to smoke, or should I say, that I now have a strong desire to _not _smoke.

'cos i want to live longer. :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Buy some patches and put one over each eye. That way you can't find your ****.

On a serious note, just stop. 2 Friends of mine did it this way and havn't looked back


----------



## dave_D (Sep 16, 2004)

Stopping smoking is a NHS target at the moment = well funded!

Contact your local Primary care trust and ask them where you nearest smoking cessation service is. You will probably make some of all that NI that you contribute back in freebies 

Also ask them if they have a CO detector. It will measure the latent CO in your body- scary stuff.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> So who's done it, what "aids" did you use and how did you get on?
> 
> Been suffering for the last 2 weeks from the worst cold / cough I've ever had - not pleasant. Dear J dumped me at the doctors yesterday who told me in no uncertain terms to stop and prescribed me a dose of antibiotics and some "patches"
> I've been told in the past to stop during my very infrequent visits to the docs; this time something has clicked and I really think now's the time
> ...


You want to see me Dave  I help 

And I know what it feels like .... I used to smoke 3 decades ago ...

So, all you need to do is book your "tent" at my house for a Barinda Curry 8) The rest will be history!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. I'll give you some idea:

put your packet(s) of cigs in the furthest corner of your garden shed. Take ALL matches /fire lighters to your next door neighbour. And make sure no-one in your household has either ....
.
.
.
For emergencies, have anything you like (sweets/cheese/peanuts) within reach ... I'm not mentioning the whisky/wine etc ...
Keep yourself occupied and do deep breathing exercises

Good luck, it's woth it :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Start a self help group with Trev ,it will help pass the time and anything is easier to go through with another person.Its not the cigs that gave you the cough/cold though it going outside in all weathers to smoke them :wink: 
ps good luck btw


----------



## dave_D (Sep 16, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> You want to see me Dave  I help
> 
> And I know what it feels like .... I used to smoke 3 decades ago ...


Thanks  but my advice was a professional opinion- I just switched into work mode and repeated what I tell my patients. I've never smoked 

I did the CO testing before and after a night in the pub- the effect passive smoking has is v scary!


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Would it help if you had something to take your mind off the craving? If so I have a black TT which needs cleaning :wink:

Only kidding Dave. Best of luck on quitting, though being a non-smoker I've got no good advice I'm afraid, sorry.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dave_D said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > You want to see me Dave  I help
> ...


Good on you


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Start a self help group with Trev ,it will help pass the time and anything is easier to go through with another person.Its not the cigs that gave you the cough/cold though it going outside in all weathers to smoke them :wink:
> ps good luck btw


got my duty free to finish first :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

trev said:



> got my duty free to finish first :roll:


I'll help Trev  (No I won't!)

Thanks for all the "good lucks" and supportive comments boys and girls 

Feel a little ashamed in having to admit I've had 5 since yesterday. Looking for sliver lining to my black cloud - I'd have seen off a packet and a half normally, so I'll seek solace i n the fact that I've made a significant reduction.
Not really the way I wanted to do it - but I think the patches are starting to help now.

For Dani ...late next week, early the week after - there will be a scruffy erk at your door wanting to pitch his tent in your garden in return for an "*****" :wink: 
More than happy to give your suggestions for ceasing a try too 

4 tomorrow?

Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> For Dani ...late next week, early the week after - there will be a scruffy erk at your door wanting to pitch his tent in your garden in return for an "*****" :wink:
> More than happy to give your suggestions for ceasing a try too
> 
> 4 tomorrow?
> ...


That's great, Dave 

you can pitch your tent in one of many rooms!! And we will work on that addiction of yours [smiley=freak.gif]

I'll contact the other ***** lovers to pre-warn them [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Agree with the desire not to smoke! It stinks - it makes "you" stink - it's amazing how smoking masks your true sense of smell.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


And taste


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Dave/TT2BMW - how did you get on???

Fully back on the **** I reckon? :?


----------



## adelee70 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi,

I was a smoker (20-30 a day) for just under 20 years and decided that in my mid-30's it really was a good time to stop - chest wheezing in the morning at that age is not a good sign 

For me, as others have written, it was just a case of making a decision that I didnt want to smoke anymore and sticking with that....been smoke free now for 4 years and looking forward to July 1st when all the bars and pubs I frequent become smoke free 

Didnt use any patches or gum, just relied on a really strong conviction that I was doing the right thing for me.

I read something that said after one year of giving up, your risk of coronary heart disease is half that of a smoker...focused my mind.

Good luck...

Cheers

Adrian


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Dave - tell Jackie she'll need to keep your mind on other things ;-)

Seriously, one day at a time....don't beat yourself up about having five yesterday (leave that to Jackie) but try only have three next time you relapse. The biggest thing about stopping (says the man who's never smoked) is that YOU have to WANT to do it. If it is to please someone else etc etc you won't stick at it.

I think you've made the biggest break through by wanting to do it for yourself. Good luck, behind you all the way! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

BreTT said:


> Dave - tell Jackie she'll need to keep your mind on other things ;-)
> 
> Seriously, one day at a time....don't beat yourself up about having five yesterday (leave that to Jackie) but try only have three next time you relapse. The biggest thing about stopping (says the man who's never smoked) is that YOU have to WANT to do it. If it is to please someone else etc etc you won't stick at it.
> 
> I think you've made the biggest break through by wanting to do it for yourself. Good luck, behind you all the way! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


It was back in September that Dave relapsed and had 5 - interested to know if he stuck it out or not (as a fellow smoker).


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave - tell Jackie she'll need to keep your mind on other things ;-)
> ...


Hey, I don't bother to read the small print....explains a lot really... :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Dave,

I hope it's going well. I'm only a matter of days away from my stop dead date (pun in their somewhere).

I've always been a light-medium smoker, going through between 5 & 15 a day depending on stress & social activities. I suffer with colds & although i NEVER smoke in the house/car or even around other people i still feel that being a smoker could affect Joshua's health in later life (can't see how but it's one of my drivers so i'll keep thinking that).

My biggest problem is the addiction being linked to stress etc. currently my work life is the most stressful it's ever been, as i'm working harder currently that i've ever worked before to earn enough to aid Judiths retirement & save for property investing, so lighting up to relax actually now feels better than ever. I think the ban will help alot of people in the long run but i've got until the end of March to quit so just picking the actual day & like others have said i'll just try the cold turkey route as it's ME/mindset that needs to change my thinking & pack these things in & that can't be aided by patches & gum.

They say the chemical addiction which is aided by patches etc. can be overcome in a matter of days, it's the habitual smoking habit that's far harder to break & that is purely down to willpower.

One thing I am curious about however is the hypnotism route as i have heard great things about this & seems a very easy option which if it does work must be worth a couple of hundred quid. You walk in being a smoker & walk out being a non smoker. Can't really be that easy but i'd be keen to hear about anyones experiences with this.

Perhaps when you're down next for a spring clean, we'll both be ciggie free.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Dave,
> 
> I hope it's going well. I'm only a matter of days away from my stop dead date (pun in their somewhere).
> 
> ...


I was hypnotised, and stopped. The night of the hypnosis i had the boys around in the garden, most of them were smoking and it didn't bother me one bit. 3 sweeks later i went to an irish wedding in Kilkenny, got hammered and lost all willpower and started again.
Have smoked since, hypnosis worked, but was only good if i had stayed sober for longer, but you trying be one of the only Brits at an irish wedding and telling them youre not drinking!!!


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Dave,

I used to smoke twenty a day and gave up overnight and haven't touched one for nine years.

Best bit of advice was given to me by a guy I knew at the time who was in his sixities and has smoked for forty years which was basically you need to agree whether you are a smoker or not. Even if you smoke one you're a smoker, even if you have a puff you're a smoker, do you want to be a smoker or not?

Worked for me and after around six weeks cravings started to go.

Also I found after quitting that smoking made me more stressed not less because I was constantly worrying about when I could next smoke, do they allow it etc.

Good luck whatever you do.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


The thing with Hypno*therapy* is that you will need between 3 and 5 sessions for it to have lasting effects [I know, I *am* a Hypnotherapist]

here is a tip for all you people who are ex-smokers soon!

If you have a garden shed (or friend near by) deposit ALL cigi packets there. Drop the key for the shed (friend's house) off with (another) friend. Leave all lighters/matches in your car. When the craving sets in you ahve a hard time to light up!!!

Good luck all


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

I gave up in January, couldnâ€™t have done it without Boots lozenges thoughâ€¦they have definitely helped me. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Had found it fairly easy until Monday night when I went out brought 20 **** and smoked them all â€¦â€¦..MEN! :roll:

Havenâ€™t had a *** since than though and doing just fine againâ€¦â€¦.. 8)

Good luck with giving up :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> I gave up in January, couldnâ€™t have done it without Boots lozenges thoughâ€¦they have definitely helped me. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Had found it fairly easy until Monday night when I went out brought 20 **** and smoked them all â€¦â€¦..MEN! :roll:
> 
> ...


I didn't know you are a man, Terri? :roll: :wink:

Seriously, why did you do this to yourself  You must know that you feel better for not putting burning leaves into your mouth and tarring your lungs.

In future, should you feel stressed, breath in through your nose and out through your mouth. Then have a big, luxurious yaw which helps to relax your mind and body. Keep breathing gently in through your nose and out of your mouth, thinking of the word CALM in your mind. Imagine the word CALM in big bright letters and float into the CALM. Do this for 5 minutes or so a few times a day and you will get quick relief. Better health and feelings of well-being are the results  
[sorry, this is only part of the CALM routine; I'm not allowed to give it away like this]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Embarrassing to see this thread again.

To those who asked how I did...I failed spectacularly 

Wasn't so bad when I was coughing and spluttering, but once that passed I was back on the **** with vengence and have been ever since.

Anyone who's managed to give up, with or without support aids, I take my hat off to you. 
I've always considered myself single minded and determined, it was the hardest thing I've tried do...just didn't have the will power and once the reason to stop had passed, it was just too easy to give in 

To anyone contemplating stopping; good luck and stick at it.

Dani - hypnotise me :wink:

Dave


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I gave up in January, couldnâ€™t have done it without Boots lozenges thoughâ€¦they have definitely helped me. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


I didn't know you are a man, Terri? :roll: :wink:

quote]

Only on weekdays


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I gave up in January, couldnâ€™t have done it without Boots lozenges thoughâ€¦they have definitely helped me. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Only on weekdays


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Dani - hypnotise me :wink:
> 
> Dave


When you are down here we have plenty of time ,,, and you need plenty of time! The first session is usually 3 hours. You will need 4 to 6 hours all in all to be successful. 
If anyone (even Paul MacKenna) claims to be able to achieve lasting success in an hour or two, you can forget this straight away; it's b******s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So, when you leave here you will have a CD recording to listen to every night for about 4 weeks and we shall take it from there :-*


----------

